

Show HN: SMS Travel Map - jstanley

In Summer last year, I drove a car from London to Mongolia (and back).<p>This is a map of my route: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;smstravelmap.com&#x2F;map&#x2F;0f0mvsnc<p>I built a service to provide travel mapping for everyone, even where mobile data is impractical.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;smstravelmap.com&#x2F;<p>Would love to hear what people think!
======
jstanley
Clickable links:

My map:
[http://smstravelmap.com/map/0f0mvsnc](http://smstravelmap.com/map/0f0mvsnc)

Index page: [http://smstravelmap.com/](http://smstravelmap.com/)

